# Need a new Sig!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So, here is my challenge to all of you photoshopping wizards out there 

I would love to have a Black House sig... It has to feature the more prominent fighters from the gym Silva, Machida, The Nogs, JDS, Aldo and so on... (You don't have to use all but Silva and Machida have to be in there  )
If possible the logo in my avy can be used in some way as well 

The color-scheme should be kinda color-less, not completely black white, but close to it...

Of all these criterias none are 100% needed, if you decide to take on this challenge make the picture as you see fit and make it the way you feel comfortable with... The above is just a bunch of guidelines to give you a picture of what I would like 

All fighters must be smiling 

Anybody out there who can be bothered?


----------

